# une voiture / un monospace - genre



## DiepMinh

Dans le livre CAMPUS 1, page 132, il y a un dialogue:

À Bordeaux, chez un vendeur de voitures Renault.​Camille : Alors ?​Romain : La Scénic est mieux. Elle est plus spacieuse que la Mégane.​Camille : Mais moins que l'Espace.​Romain : Oublie l'Espace, il est plus long que notre garage.​Camille : Alors, je choisis la Mégane. Elle a de meilleures performances.​Romain : Elle fait "bourge" !​Camille : Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?​Romain : Bourge ?... bourgeoise.​Camille : Je vois que tu parles aussi mal français que ton fils, toi !​Romain : Aujourd'hui, on est bourgeois ou on est bohème.​Camille : Et tu trouves que la Scénic fait bohème ?"​
Dans la phrase de Romain: "Oublie l'Espace, *il* est plus long que notre garage."
Pourquoi on utilise le pronom "il"?
Il faut utiliser le pronom "elle" car "elle" remplace "la voiture".
Ma prof a dite que le livre était faux!

J'attends vos explications. Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

Bienvenue aux forums, DiepMinh.

À mon avis, ça devrait être la, mais puisque _espace_ (dans ce cas) est masculin...


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR.

_Espace _est une voiture mais un monospace.
On emploie souvent le masculin pour parler de ce type de véhicules : _un Espace, un Picasso, un Touran..._ Les publicités pour ces voitures le font, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Barouine

le = le modèle de voiture?


----------



## Calamitintin

Barouine said:


> le = le modèle de voiture?


Probablement pas, puisqu'on dit une Clio, une Mégane...
Un Scénic, un Espace...plus c'est gros plus c'est masculin peut-être ?


----------



## arundhati

tilt said:


> _Espace _est une voiture mais un monospace.
> On emploie souvent le masculin pour parler de ce type de véhicules : _un Espace, un Picasso, un Touran..._ Les publicités pour ces voitures le font, d'ailleurs.


Tout à fait d'accord. Même phénomène avec les 4X4 (un Land Rover, un Suzuki...), ou les camions (un Renault, un Mercedes...).


----------



## tilt

Calamitintin said:


> Un Scénic, un Espace...plus c'est gros plus c'est masculin peut-être ?


Quelqu'un a proposé cette explication sur un autre fil du forum Vocabulaire, qui se trouver traiter du même sujet !
Mais je continue de penser que c'est le type de voiture qui dicte le genre.


----------



## itka

Bof...Moi, j'ai UN Modus, mais c'est tout petit en fait !
Remarquez... C'est peut-être pour ça que mes amis ont tendance à l'appeler UNE Modus ?


----------



## tilt

C'est petit... mais c'est un monospace !
Q.E.D.


----------



## itka

Ah bon ? Tu me l'apprends !
Ça ressemble étrangement à n'importe quelle autre voiture, alors, un monospace ? Comment on les différencie ? (Moi, j'en étais restée à l'Espace, au Touran, aux trucs comme ça).


----------



## tilt

C'est certes un petit véhicule, mais c'est quand même un monospace (la taille ne compte pas, c'est bien connu). 
Le trait le plus caractéristique du monospace, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de coffre car l'intérieur est (plus ou moins) modulable, pour s'adapter au nombre de passagers et au volume de bagages.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis d'accord avec Tilt, la taille ne compte pas !
Et* ma* Twingo est bien un monospace !


----------



## itka

Ah ! Ah ! Je savais pas que j'avais un monospace ! (mais j'ai quand même un coffre, même plus grand que dans ma bagnole précédente !) 
Mais que dis-tu Karine ? Les twingo aussi ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais oui, mais oui ! Et elle reste au féminin...
Le coffre n'a pas de séparation autre que le dossier des fauteuils arrières. Heureusement, il n'est pas inexistant, mais on peut le sacrifier au profit d'êtres humains aux longues jambes...


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, j'ai appris un nouveau mot : _monospace_.  Et aussi _monospace compact_ ou _minispace_.  

Sur cette page de Wiki on dit que *la* Twingo fait partie de la catégorie _*mini*space_

Chez-nous on dit _fourgonnette_ ou _mini-fourgonnette_.  Enfin c'est ce qui est recommandé par l'OQLF.  
Il me semble entendre plus souvent l'équivalent anglais : _minivan_.  Untel s'est acheté _une minivan_.  

Il me semble aussi que le masculin = « gros véhicule ». Parce que je dis une minivan/une fourgonnette, mais je dis *un* Chrysler Voyager, *un* Dodge Caravan.

Par contre après avoir vu le modèle, je dirais  aussi *une* Modus.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> _Espace _est une voiture mais un monospace.
> On emploie souvent le masculin pour parler de ce type de véhicules : _un Espace, un Picasso, un Touran..._ Les publicités pour ces voitures le font, d'ailleurs.


Oui, il y a de cela, mais comme je le disais sur le forum "Anglo-français" où il y a un fil parallèle mais indépendant, je pense que des considérations marketing jouent aussi: les constructeurs et leurs publicitaires ont décidé d'utiliser le masculin (censé transmettre une image plus "virile"...) pour des modèles qui s'adressent à une clientèle masculine.

En effet:
- je tiens cette info d'une connaissance qui travaille dans le secteur (un témoignage qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, d'accord)
- la différence entre un "pur" monospace ou monovolume et un break ou une berline devient de moins en moins claire (voir l'article Wikipédia posté par Tilt)
- j'ai moi-même un monospace de taille moyenne, "une" Ford C-Max pour ne rien vous cacher, et ni le vendeur, ni le garagiste, ni personne n'a jamais utilisé le masculin.


----------



## tilt

D'un autre côté, des modèles ultra-sportifs comme la 911 sont toujours évoqués au féminin...

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répondre à la question du fil (c'est quand même le but de cette discussion !), l'emploi du masculin dans ce livre n'est ni fautif ni exceptionnel.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répondre à la question du fil (c'est quand même le but de cette discussion !), l'emploi du masculin dans ce livre n'est ni fautif ni exceptionnel.


Bien d'accord !


----------



## clavierdepixels

En ce qui concerne de le/la Peugeot 3008, 5008, et 2008 ? (Si je ne trompe pas la plupart des publicités utilisent « la ».)

La Peugeot 3008 me semble plus correcte. (Elle est unique parce que c'est à la fois une voiture, un monospace (MPV), et même un « hatchback ».)

Le Peugeot 5008 me semble plus correcte. (C'est un monospace plûtot grand, mais il est plus petit que son prédécesseur le Peugeot 807.)

La/le 2008 est un/une « crossover » (je ne sais pas le bon terme en français).


----------



## Locape

Sur internet, on parle surtout de *la* Peugeot 5008 (I et II), en disant que 'la Peugeot 5008 est un monospace'. En français, on dit 'un crossover' pour les voitures, ou alors 'un croisement entre... et...' pour l'expliquer.


----------



## clavierdepixels

Article par Le Monde 
« Le DS », « mon Mercedes » : comment la voiture change de genre

︽
« Le Ford Kuga », « mon Mercedes« , « un Renault Captur«  … Dans les travées du Mondial de l’automobile, le genre des voitures a changé. A écouter bon nombre de visiteurs, on ne dirait plus « une voiture », mais « un voiture ». Sur le forum automobile du site Caradisiac, [...], un internaute s’étonnait déjà en 2012 : « de plus en plus, on entend : ‘j’ai un (BMW) E36’, ‘j’ai un souci sur mon (Citroën) C3’, ‘j’ai acheté un (Peugeot) 306TD’. [...]

De fait, la tendance s’accélère. Le modèle DS5 de Citroën, en 2012, était encore majoritairement féminin. La recherche « la DS5 », lancé sur un moteur de recherche, obtenait 38 000 résultats, tandis que « le DS5 » en récoltait 1 440. Depuis, le retournement est net. Le masculin récolte aujourd’hui 226 000 occurrences, [...] contre 14100 pour le féminin.
︾

🤔
Est-ce possible pour moi d'appeler la Peugeot 5008 « le » Peugeot 5008… ?

_Le_ Peugeot 5008 (2021)
https://www.peugeot.fr/nos-vehicules/suv-peugeot-5008.html
︽
Doté d’une carrure sportive et d’une fluidité inattendue pour un SUV 7 places, le nouveau PEUGEOT 5008 renouvelle la modernité de ses lignes, inaugurant les codes de design de demain.
︾

_La_ Peugeot 5008 (2021)
Peugeot 5008 II — Wikipédia
︽
Contrairement à la génération précédente qui était un pur monospace, la 5008 II s'affiche comme un SUV pour suivre une tendance en vigueur dans les ventes.
︾


----------



## Michelvar

clavierdepixels said:


> Est-ce possible pour moi d'appeler la Peugeot 5008 « le » Peugeot 5008… ?


Oui, vous faites comme bon vous semble, c'est vous qui construisez la phrase, c'est vous qui décidez si vous parlez de la voiture ou du véhicule.
Deux éléments :

Une obligation : tout bien accorder. Si vous décidez que c'est "une 5008", alors tous les éléments dans le paragraphe faisant référence à cela doivent être accordés au féminin.
La courtoisie envers le lecteur : bien entendu, vous pouvez parler de "la 3008" dans une phrase, puis évoquer "le 3008" dans la phrase d'après, personne ne vous interdit de faire une phrase sur la voiture et la suivante sur le véhicule. Toutefois par respect pour le lecteur, il est bon de choisir une option et de s'y tenir par la suite.
Attention toutefois :


clavierdepixels said:


> on ne dirait plus « une voiture », mais « un voiture »


Cette affirmation est fausse. On utilise le masculin pour dire "un véhicule", pas "un voiture".


----------



## Locape

clavierdepixels said:


> "A écouter bon nombre de visiteurs, on ne dirait plus « une voiture », mais « un voiture »."


C'est assez ironique, dans le sens ' À écouter bon nombre de visiteurs, on a (presque) l'impression qu'il faudrait dire 'un voiture' tellement ils utilisent le masculin pour parler de leur véhicule, et non plus le féminin comme auparavant'.


----------



## clavierdepixels

Wow, j'ai toujours pensé que la langue française est un peu rigide, mais là, je suis agréablement surpris. 

Pour le dernier Peugeot 5008, Peugeot le considère comme un SUV plutôt qu'une voiture ; et dans le paragraphe, le mot utilisé est « SUV », donc « le 5008 ».

Avant, les 5008 n'étaient pas des SUV mais des « purs » monospaces ayant le design d'une voiture élégante, et les gens utilisaient plutôt « la 5008 » ; c'est probablement pourquoi Wikipédia a utilisé « la » pour « la voiture ».

Personnellement, j'adore les vieux modèles 5008 années 2009–2013 — ce sont à la fois des voitures élégantes et assez sportives et des monospaces utilitaires et fonctionnels.

Si je comprends bien…
Si, dans ma phrase, je considère le 5008 comme un monospace plutôt qu'une voiture ordinaire (en parlant de ses fonctionnalités de monospace par exemple) il est possible pour moi de dire « le 5008 ». (Ex : « Oui, ce monospace est assez spacieux. J'aime bien mon 5008. »)

Mais si je parle de la voiture, il est aussi possible pour moi de dire « la 5008 ». (Ex : « Oui, c'est une belle voiture. J'aime bien la 5008.) Mais il faut être prudent de ne pas être inconsistant. (Ex : « Oui, c'est une belle voiture, ce 5008.) En général, les gens a tendance de dire « la 5008 » parce qu'ils parlent de la voiture.

Et si je parle du véhicule : « le 5008 ». Je crois la raison pour la tendance actuelle des gens d'utiliser « véhicule » au lieu de « voiture », c'est que « véhicule » est plus universel et peut désigner à la fois une voiture ordinaire, un _hatchback_, un _crossover_, un monospace, une voiture de sport, etc, et récemment il y a plus de modèles comme le DS5 et le 3008 (« modèle », donc « le 3008 ») qui sont difficiles à catégorisés. Donc véhicule.


----------



## Nicomon

Locape said:


> En français, on dit 'un crossover' pour les voitures [...]


 Sauf que... « crossover » n'est pas très français. 
Pour ceux qui voudraient vraiment le dire en français, je mets ces références. 





> *véhicule métis              * recommandé officiellement par la Commission d'enrichissement de la langue française *(France) *
> *Métis :* forme abrégée.


 Source : véhicule métis
Voir aussi cette fiche de Termium : crossover vehicle [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®

Et au Québec, on dit *un VUS* (français -_ véhicule utilitaire sport_)  plutôt qu'un *SUV* (abréviation anglaise)
Voir ici (fiche 1) : SUV [3 fiches] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®


----------



## Locape

C'est sûr que ça n'est pas très français ! Mais c'est malheureusement le terme qu'emploient les professionnels et de plus en plus le grand public, enfin ceux qui savent de quoi il s'agit. On devrait dire 'véhicule métis', mais j'ai bien peur que ce terme ne soit pas compris en France, encore moins si j'utilise la forme abrégée 'J'ai acheté un métis' !


----------



## Nicomon

Si ce n'était pas clair, je tiens à préciser que le terme n'est pas québécois.
C'est bel et bien l'appellation recommandée *en France.*

Ce qui est recommandé au Québec est  _véhicule multisegment._ Je ne crois pas que ce soit très courant, non plus. 
Voir cette page : Usito

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas cliqué sur le lien Termium pour "crossover vehicle"  on y lit ceci :


> *OBS*
> véhicule métis; métis : termes publiés *au Journal officiel de la République française *le 5 avril 2006


 Au fond, je répondais à ce commentaire.


clavierdepixels said:


> La/le 2008 est un/une « crossover » (je ne sais pas le bon terme en français).


  C'est un forum de traduction / de français, pas de concessionnaires automobiles.


----------



## Locape

J'avais en effet cliqué sur le lien et vu qu'il s'agissait de la France, c'est étonnant que ça date déjà de 2006 ! Mais je constate que le terme ne s'est pas imposé, les constructeurs préférant utiliser dans leurs publicités beaucoup d'anglicismes, ce que je déplore (verra-t-on 'mon multisegment est crossoverisé' ?)


----------



## Nicomon

Ce ne sera pas le premier terme à ne pas s'être imposé...

Comme je l'ai écrit en 2009 (post 15)  j'ai plus souvent entendu _minivan_ (féminin) que le terme français _fourgonnette_ suggéré par l'OQLF,  là où on dit en France _un monospace_.


> fourgonnette n. f.
> monospace n. m. France
> 
> Le terme monospace est utilisé sur le territoire franco-européen pour désigner le même type de véhicule. Il a été formé à partir des termes monocorps et espace.


  Source : fourgonnette


----------



## Nanon

Hum... pour moi et, je crois, pour tout le monde en France, la _fourgonnette _est synonyme de _camionnette _: c'est un véhicule utilitaire (destiné au transport de marchandises), alors qu'un _monospace _est conçu pour le transport de personnes. Les deux sens sont d'ailleurs indiqués dans le dictionnaire maison : fourgonnette - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com. Du coup, il n'y a aucun risque de voir _fourgonnette _supplanter _monospace _de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.

_Minivan _commence à percer pour désigner les monospaces pouvant transporter jusqu'à 9 personnes : 





> Pour répondre aux besoins d'une très grande famille, les minivans répondent présents. Ces véhicules dérivés d'utilitaires se conduisent avec le permis B, peuvent transporter jusqu'à 9 personnes, et tout en restant compacts ils ont accès aux mêmes endroits qu'une voiture classique (...)
> Source : Les minivans : l’arme ultime


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Nanon    C'est peut-être la raison pour laquelle il y a ces précisions sur la fiche du GDT :                            


> Note
> La fourgonnette de tourisme permet à la fois le transport de personnes et de marchandises, puisque l'aménagement de son habitacle est modifiable grâce à des sièges rabattables. La fourgonnette de livraison n'est utilisée que pour le transport des marchandises. Il existe également une fourgonnette de camping qui relève de la catégorie des autocaravanes.


 Pour un monospace compact ou minispace, le même GDT suggère minifourgonnette

Au fond, je crois qu'on dit au Québec l'anglais _hatchback _ pour le _monospace (compact)_ français.
C'est ce que je dirais pour une Toyota Matrix, par exemple.

Alors que la _fourgonnette _est fermée, pour moi, une _camionnette _ressemble à ça :


----------



## clavierdepixels

crossover car

Il existe déjà un fil sur WordReference à propos de la traduction française du mot anglais _crossover._


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Alors que la _fourgonnette _est fermée, pour moi, une _camionnette _ressemble à ça :
> View attachment 55126



Je dirais _pick-up _pour ton image, et _camionnette _ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Les derniers messages de ce fil se sont bien éloignés de la question originale sur le genre de _voiture_ et de _monospace_. Merci de ne plus vous écarter du sujet… ou d'ouvrir un nouveau fil sur la définition de camionnette, etc.

Je vous en sais gré d'avance.

Maître Capello
Modérateur


----------

